# Prokofiev, Train Ride.



## ezydriver (Sep 30, 2006)

Can anybody shed light on a piece by Prokofiev called Train Ride? I understand it is from a work called Winter Holiday composed in 1950. There is however, a work called Winter Bonfire, composed in 1949-1950. Is this the same thing? 

Amazon.co.uk shows nothing. The Prokofiev site doesn't list it, but a google search does. I heard it once, a few years ago on radio 3 and would love to hear it again.

Thank you.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

I have not heard this piece, but I am a fan of musical train rides. Please let me know if you come up with anything.

Antonin Dvorak was a train maniac, he used to stand on an overpass near Prague's main station and compare arrival times with the train schedule that he had perfectly memorized. Sadly, Dvorak never wrote any train rides.

So far, my favourite train ride is a short little piece by Canadian Composer *Godfrey Ridout* (1918-1984) called "*From the Caboose*". It is a movement from a suite called "*Music for a Young Prince*", commemorating Prince Charles' visit to Canada in 1959.

Click HERE to find out more about Ridout, who with MacMillan and Willan is considered one of the "fathers" of Canadian classical music. His most popular piece is called "Fall Fair", an overture very reminiscent of Holst's _Jupiter_.


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

Winter Bonfire has the train pulling into the station at the beginning and end of the piece, and it would seem to be a different piece to the one you are after. It seems likely that there is no commercial recording of the Train Ride (past or present).


----------



## johnnyx (Jan 3, 2007)

I have seen Winter Holiday and Winter Bonfire both as titles for Prokofiev, op. 122.


----------

